# Check Disk / CHKDSK freezing



## DavidJM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi there, i need to run check disk on my computer, when the computer starts up its begins the check disk process its gets less than one percent through and freezes. i have left my laptop on over night in the hope that it was just working on a large file and the next day no progress was made at all 
any ideas?

thanks.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/3/2008, 19:53:22
Machine name: DAVID
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv2500 Notebook PC
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL8
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5250 @ 1.50GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.5GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 1347MB used, 2961MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode


----------



## wboling78 (Mar 4, 2008)

What phase is it freezing on? Your hdd may be too corrupt to fix by chkdsk. What problems were you having to make you run chkdsk to begin with? Did you run it as chkdsk /r or what switch did you use?


----------



## DavidJM (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for your quick reply
when i run check disk in read only mode using cmd.exe its finds errors its also describes c: as "dirty", so i schedule a check disk for the next time the computer restarts using the cmd "chkdsk /f". On the next system startup its begins checking the disk for errors, i think the most files it has checked is 1500 which i don't think is enough to register as a percentage and i believe it is freezing on phase 1.

cheers


----------



## wboling78 (Mar 4, 2008)

try running chkdsk /r instead of /f as it is more thorough and has a better chance at fixing your issue. One other thing you might want to try is getting some sort of preinstallation environment to boot your pc to, then running the chkdsk on the harddrive to see if possibly there are some access issues with it. A good program to try is BartPE. You might also try to run a sfc/scannow before running chkdsk to see if that will correct the issue for you to run chkdsk to begin with.


----------



## DavidJM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi there, 

thanks for your help
i tried Bart PE but i have a pre installed version of vista and i think i needed a windows vista cd to use it. after poking about a bit more i was able to run CHKDSK /R from the windows vista recovery console, CHKDSK found errors and corrected them, the next time the system ran CHKDSK on startup it ran fine i presume because the errors that were making it freeze were fixed by running it in the recovery console.

thanks for your help wboling78


----------

